# Secamanos se activa solo



## cesi124 (Feb 5, 2016)

se me activa el secamanos solo, es uno que tiene un detector de manos cuando las arrimas se enciende, pero se enciende solo y no para.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2016)

Marca y modelo ?

Se enciende solo al enchufarlo ? O luego en cualquier momento ?

Si enciende directamente al conectarlo fijate la plaqueta , es probable que lleve un triac y esté en corto.

Subí fotos de la plaqueta electrónica : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2016)

Hola, añadiendo al comentario del compañero, según el síntoma puede estar sucio o desalineado el sensor infrarrojo, o simplemente no funciona.


----------

